# Backache and cramps 34 weeks



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning

Just after some advice if possible please.  I'm 34 weeks today and for a couple of days now I've had period type cramps.  Yesterday I started with really bad backache that can be in my lower back up to just below my shoulder blades.  It's not constant but it's very uncomfortable.  Friends have said that it's probably just my body getting ready but others have suggested pre term labour.  Don't know what to think so thought best to ask the experts.  Still feeling movements.

Thanks.

Update: I've just passed a couple of blobs of mucus like a snot colour.  Could this be my mucus plug starting to come away? xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It doesn't sound like preterm labour, but it maybe just your back having a lot of pressure on your back from the weight of the baby. If you have any more green discharge though you need to ring the hospital,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Emily, I didn't think it was serious but thought better to check.  I appreciate your response xx


----------

